# Who has built their own dog run?



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I was looking at getting a pre-made, including 'Mason', but thought it might be better just to build my own.

Im currently getting a bid on using chain link (9gauge), or using pool fencing that isnt much more money, and will look a lot nicer.

I got a lot of good tips from the fellow that might build it, motion lights, using 1/2" river rock for flooring, snake proofing it, how to build a good roof.

Now I just need to address the heat, using a swamp cooler, misting fan, or misting system.

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mine is between the garage and the 6ft white privacy fence. The only thing I added was a white aluminum extension and a gate of the same thing. Top and bottom rails w/corner posts and thinner, vertical square bars as in a pool fence. 
Their dog houses are inside the garage accessed by a 2'x3' opening to the inside. They are two 3'x4' houses with a two ft space between them and entrances facing one another. 

This is the type of fencing. NOT my yard.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i've never built a dog run as you are describing, but a comment about using chain link. 

i enclosed my deck with that many years back. i board a lot of dogs. maybe it was just the type dogs i boarded, but i found that a lot of them loved to use the links as steps to plant their paws, and it seemed to reinforce any dogs with fence guarding issues and one got teeth problems from the chain links.

i took it and went to vertical cedar slats. worked much better and i still had plenty of ventilation and "see thru" capability. no probs even for chewers

but guess it all depends on the dogs you have or will have in the future


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

only two responses (thanks)??

what is this place coming to?

Should the pool fence be all around better and safer, in addition to looking a lot better? 

chain link was $7+ a foot, pool fence was less than a buck more.

And, keeping in mind in gets warm in AZ even if I have misters and/or a swamp cooler on him, I was thinking of doing a raised cement pad, maybe 4", in case of heavy rain and putting a dog house on top of that. Any input?

And we get scorpions in the mountains, my best thought was pesticide and a way to elevate the dog house a few inches, some type of bolts in the concrete with large washers?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I think there are some huge flaws. You shouldn't use river rock. Too many places for bugs to hide and too slippery. The best kennel flooring, for small runs is concrete slab. Followed by concrete pavers. 

The pool fencing will not hold up for very long with the urine and water. And if one upright fails your dog is out. They also come in 3 or 4 foot hights in most cases. That means the dog can jump out or if you cover it you have to hunch down to clean it. I know..."No big. I'll only hve to hunch for a minute too scoop up" Well when you crack your head on it for the first time please hear my giggles. 

Overall, don't reinvent the wheel. Use 6 foot high chainlink PANELS that can be swapped out. Having chainlink installed is a bad idea because it corrodes. Put it on a concrete slab. 

What will you cover or shade it with?


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

the rock I was thinking of was 1/2" round river rock, basically gravel without any sharp edges for about 2/3 and concrete slab for the rest

for the roof I was thinking 2x4 or 2x6 with with corrogated or galvanized steel on it at an angle for water run off

I wanted 5 foot high pool fence, my block was is just shy of 6' and probably would have issues if it extended over, HOA


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I just have 6 foot privacy fence and a fence within my backyard adjacent to the privacy fence of 5 foot high no climb horse fence. Were he to go over the 5 foot, the rest of the yard is 6' privacy fence and I am home when he is out. The lower 5'foot inner fence works because the HOA does not know about it. .

I figure if we go to sell the house (which is more house less land than we need) the inner fence could come down. It is not a high dollar fence but it keeps him from digging up the rest of the yard when I am not watching.

Right now I am using gravel as it is a large area but it has its disadvantages with waste clean up. Fortunately he mainly poos in the yard during early morning ball play and I can rinse urine and have it go down the hill. Concrete would be very expensive to get into the area (we checked) and would be more permanent than I would like.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Matt Grosch said:


> the rock I was thinking of was 1/2" round river rock, basically gravel without any sharp edges for about 2/3 and concrete slab for the rest


I thought river rock would be good too, but it turns out my dogs can't stand walking on it. They'll walk on the top of the cement retaining wall to avoid it, they'll jump over it if they can, and it's not that they're spooky about it. They don't have any problem walking on any other surfaces, including small gravel like pea gravel. They will walk on the 1/2 inch river rock when they have no choice, but they clearly don't like it. The only thing I can figure is it is actually a little bit painful to walk on river rock (I tried it myself to see if I could figure out what was going on, and it does hurt).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

To add to what Christopher said I also don't know how well the aluminum pool fence would hold up to a hard charging fence banger. I worked with mine from the start and no fence charging or jumping on is allowed.
Mine is 60" high.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> To add to what Christopher said I also don't know how well the aluminum pool fence would hold up to a hard charging fence banger. I worked with mine from the start and no fence charging or jumping on is allowed.
> Mine is 60" high.



I thought most pool fence was steel, I was checking this out

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...roductId=4323707&selectedLocalStoreBeanArray=[com.lowes.commerce.storelocator.beans.LocatorStoreBean%4077e477e4]&cmRelshp=req&storeNumber=0674&langId=-1&cId=PDIO1&partNumber=94419-215-58281340&storeId=10151&rel=nofollow

And Susan, I originally was thinking pea gravel so that cleanup would be easy, similar to kitty litter (picking it out of large gravel is a hassle). The only issue with that is that it would likely get kicked all over.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Matt Grosch said:


> I thought most pool fence was steel, I was checking this out
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...roductId=4323707&selectedLocalStoreBeanArray=[com.lowes.commerce.storelocator.beans.LocatorStoreBean%4077e477e4]&cmRelshp=req&storeNumber=0674&langId=-1&cId=PDIO1&partNumber=94419-215-58281340&storeId=10151&rel=nofollow
> 
> And Susan, I originally was thinking pea gravel so that cleanup would be easy, similar to kitty litter (picking it out of large gravel is a hassle). The only issue with that is that it would likely get kicked all over.




Mine is aluminum. I got it from a fence company. I do recall they had steel but I didn't like the idea of the rust if the paint got chipped or the posts rusting out. My yard is surronded with 6-8 ft PVC privacy fence. 
I'm gittn older and I don't want maintenance. It was there when we bought the house. \\/\\/


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

there's always 'crush and run' if you want a gravel base. Packs down nice but still drains well.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

There are "patio" bricks made that are designed to still drain exceptionally well... kinda like very very porous bricks.


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

I have built over 200 dog runs , from ceramic floors , to pee gravel base,to pressure treated wood over gravel base , for commercial boarding kennels , complete with efficient slopped ceramic floors ,air change systems, heat & air. For the basic kennel , i would suggest pressure treated 1x6 fence boards on treated 2x4 base structure, drains well , no odour, easy on the dogs elbows etc, can be lifted to bleach gravel below. Galvanized 9 ga. hain link with snow gates . For the commercial boarding kennels , end panels & gates to be vertical bars, @ 31/2 to 4 inches apart , ( dicourages dogs from bouncing of end walls.


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

I f you do not want to use chain link, i would suggest 2"x2" x9 ga. welded wire mesh galv. Very difficult for dogs to bend or chew.When using gravel only flooring , you need to bury the fencing at least 1'- 0" to prevent digging out under.


----------

